# Name the 2Cooler that .................



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Name the 2Cooler that you would most like to meet at the June 30th TCD gathering. We all make assumptions what someone is like on the basis of what they post on 2Cool. Some people sound really interesting, some sound like real characters, some sound like they are loose cannons. Who would you most like to talk to that you have never met before on this board? If you can't think on just one, name a few.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Who do you want to meet, Carol?

I'd like to meet 9121SS, Smackdaddy and 24Buds.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Who do you want to meet, Carol?


Ha! I'll have to think on that. I am thinking tall, dark, and handsome but I don't know what my significant other would say about that! But then again, I don't have to bring him. J/K


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

BlkJck224, jimk, Bull Red, Mastercylinder, slopoke and you just for starters.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Ha! I'll have to think on that. I am thinking tall, dark, and handsome but I don't know what my significant other would say about that! But then again, I don't have to bring him. J/K


Sorry Carol....i will not be able to make this one.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Ha! I'll have to think on that. *I am thinking tall, dark, and handsome ...* but I don't know what my significant other would say about that! But then again, I don't have to bring him. J/K


You already know me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> You already know me.


 Yeah Bruce but those dreadlocks have to go!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

9121SS said:


> BlkJck224, jimk, Bull Red, Mastercylinder, slopoke and you just for starters.


Good choices. I've met three of them and they are cool. I feel like I know jimk but we have never met in person.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i would like to meet IRIDERED2003


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Yeah Bruce but those dreadlocks have to go!


Oh no, Carol, not my dreadlocks!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Reel Time......because i have heard she is a sweetheart


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

blkjck224, fireeater, specrig.006, txgoddess


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Mont


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

9121SS said:


> BlkJck224, jimk, Bull Red, Mastercylinder, slopoke and you just for starters.


Met BlkJck224 and a couple other 2coolers before! Hope I can make it!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> i would like to meet IRIDERED2003


 Of course! :headknock


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

As many of y'all as I can!


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Gilbert!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Never met a 2cooler I didn't like!
I would like to meet 007, 9121ss, slopoke and all the rest!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Reel Time......because i have heard she is a sweetheart


Funny! But you and I have already met silly!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


Most are just keyboard cowboys. In person, I'd say they're much nicer. At least I would hope.
I was guilty of it myself until I was extended an offer for some chalk talk of a new area from someone I had kinda spoken harshly to. The gentleman invited me to his house and spent about 2 hours familiarizing me with the corpus area and spots to fish while I was away from home over a few beers. 
Not too many guys would do that, but, not too many are like Railbird. Thanks again Chuck.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Most are just keyboard cowboys. In person, I'd say they're much nicer. At least I would hope.
> I was guilty of it myself until I was extended an offer for some chalk talk of a new area from someone I had kinda spoken harshly to. The gentleman invited me to his house and spent about 2 hours familiarizing me with the corpus area and spots to fish while I was away from home over a few beers.
> Not too many guys would do that, but, not too many are like Railbird. Thanks again Chuck.


That is a great post!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I would first say Mont, would like to give him a firm handshake and a big thank you for putting the 2cool site up!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I want to meet Carol !!! I don't think there will be any problems when everyone meets. There have been several fish fry's on Lake Livingston and friend and foe was there and everyone got along. Usually people go there to have a good time.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

RAYSOR said:


> I would first say Mont, would like to give him a firm handshake and a big thank you for putting the 2cool site up!


Don't squeeze too hard because he might think you are trying to prove something and he might break your hand......


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Mont
C.hern
Fatfisherman
2400tman
ClearLakeClayt
The Barlow's
and as many others as I can..... You guys seem like family to me, even though I haven't met you in person..... Looking forward to it....


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


I've been to a few gatherings and they are fun. To the best of my knowledge, everyone got along just fine despite the differences if there were any. It was interesting to match the names to faces.

As for people I would like to meet: can't think of anyone in particular, but thoroughly enjoy meeting everyone.

Now for MC, we been talking bout going to the flagpole for years now so if you wanna settle our flagpole meeting we can setup something and get sideways if you want.......but make it light on yourself podnah!!! !


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

24 Buds


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


yeah right. I can see it now, "The 2012 annual 2Cool Drive By"

A


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I would like to meet Port Alto. Darlene, we've been friends for years.....It's time don'tcha think?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


 I am on the Brute Squad


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd like to meet. Megabite, 24buds, and a few others.... Really all the others. 

Oh. And Gary....


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I would like to meet Port Alto. Darlene, we've been friends for years.....It's time don'tcha think?


I think you might have meant Annette :walkingsm but heck while your at it you might as well meet Darlene as well!  Looking forward to meeting Portalto as well some day soon.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I say Tortuga. I'll add the rest of you clowns to the list when you learn to say stuff as insightful as he does..

a


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

lordbater said:


> yeah right. I can see it now, "The 2012 annual 2Cool Drive By"
> 
> A


LOL, suuummmmbody gettin' stuck with a Super Spook hook.......!!!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


that and a few beers and it will be on,lmfao


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I say Tortuga. I'll add the rest of you clowns to the list when you learn to say stuff as insightful as he does..
> 
> a


Agreed.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> I think you might have meant Annette :walkingsm but heck while your at it you might as well meet Darlene as well!  Looking forward to meeting Portalto as well some day soon.


OOOOPSIE! Yes another senior moment.... I met Darlene at the fund raiser Miss Dixie hosted at the church on 146. But that was years ago. Don't know how I got her and Annette mixed up. :headknock

ANYWHOOO I would like to meet ANNETTE


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


Most of us are too old for that chit...I know I am.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


I've been going to 2cool gatherings for years, and I've never seen anything close to an altercation - even despite all of the alcohol that's typically consumed at these functions.

Trash talk is just that ... trash talk. Some of you just don't get it.



texacajun said:


> Now for MC, we been talking bout going to the flagpole for years now so if you wanna settle our flagpole meeting we can setup something and get sideways if you want.......but make it light on yourself podnah!!! !


Bring it on, big boy. You keep talking about it, but you don't ever do anything about it.

See? That's trash talk. Mike's one of the nicest guys I've ever met, and I wouldn't dare let my girlfriend beat him up. :smile:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would like to meet SSST,SMACKDADDY,BIGMIKE777,TORTUGA, STORYTELLER,AND EX BOAT CAPT CARP


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> I want to meet Carol !!! I don't think there will be any problems when everyone meets. There have been several fish fry's on Lake Livingston and friend and foe was there and everyone got along. Usually people go there to have a good time.


OK Matt. How many times have I seen you and talked to you on the phone? I am starting to think there are some memory problems around here! :spineyes:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> Reel Time......because i have heard she is a *sweetheart*


Sweet just like a green persimmon! :tongue:

JimK, and I don't think I've met Specklecatcher.

edit - Tortuga and Monkeyman.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

All you dudes. 2Cool is full of great peeps. I there ends up being a gathering, I'll bring the giant boxing gloves so any altercation can be settled in a semi safe manner.

Tight lines everyone!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Last gathering I was at was on the North side of town off of 249 and 1960. Last thing I remember everyone started shooting Jagermeister....from that point forward things got a little foggy...HA!

Seriously though it was a great time.

S.M.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

All that I havent met yet and like to see the ones I have again.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

This ought to be entertaining! Anybody doing name tags? haha


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

If I can make it.....everyone


most of the sports forum trash talkers would be nice


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

McDaniel8402 said:


> This ought to be entertaining! Anybody doing name tags? haha


Mrs. Backlasher normally does those for us. If you have a shirt with your name on it, you already have it covered. I will have my big boy chair there for pictures. For those that haven't seen it yet, it's pretty funny.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I am not going to be able to make it but if I did, I'd like to meet Bobby.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mud minner said:


> Gilbert!!!


mud minner


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

007


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

can't believe no one has said "brad luby" yet! never seen an altercation at a 2cool function, but didn't speckle catcher and somebody have a 'rasslin match at the cook off the first year??? i seem to remember that... 

i'd like to meet, to name a few, 9121ss, 24 Buds, Ted Gentry, DSL PWR, w_r_ranch, osoobsessed...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh man, I have a long list. Too bad I am nothing but a figment of the internet.

If I make it, I will be the fat guy wearing a fishing shirt. Come say hello!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> can't believe no one has said "brad luby" yet! never seen an altercation at a 2cool function, but didn't speckle catcher and somebody have a 'rasslin match at the cook off the first year??? i seem to remember that...
> 
> i'd like to meet, to name a few, 9121ss, 24 Buds, Ted Gentry, DSL PWR, w_r_ranch, osoobsessed...


007 the monkey 'rasslin champ. :brew:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Oh man, I have a long list. Too bad I am nothing but a figment of the internet.
> 
> If I make it, I will be the fat guy wearing a fishing shirt. Come say hello!


I'll bring you a snake so we can watch you eat it in front of Master Cylinder :rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Id like to meet as many 2coolers as i can, ive already met and fished with a few of you and havent met a bad apple yet. Too bad im going to be going back to work that day or i would come show yall how to drink some beer and BS...i hope theres a few photos posted up from this gathering
:brew:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Who's bringing the chains for the Truck Pull Off? 2 door pimp jeeps ain't got a chance against the F250 but I believe the new 4 door Jeep might have a shot. :brew:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Adpostel
Bubba Kenner
Mont
Bull Red

too many to list


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> If I make it, I will be the fat guy wearing a fishing shirt.


Yeah, but how will we tell you apart from the other 2coolers?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Yeah, but how will we tell you apart from the other 2coolers?


 I will have a beer in my hand.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> I will have a beer in my hand.


OK, but you still haven't told me how we'll be able to tell you apart from the other 2coolers.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If Porkchop shows up, I will bring a bucket of live shrimps. Don't worry they won't bite!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> OK, but you still haven't told me how we'll be able to tell you apart from the other 2coolers.


 My bad, I'll be driving a prius.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Who's bringing the chains for the Truck Pull Off? 2 door pimp jeeps ain't got a chance against the F250 but I believe the new 4 door Jeep might have a shot. :brew:


please, that 4 door jeep wouldn't stand a chance!!!! and that pull off was a bust on the chevy vs ford, didn't have good ground to pull on, we both just sat there and spun until i let off the gas! right in front of Mont's trailer too, i'm sure he was happy about that!!!! haaha


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

24Buds said:


> My bad, I'll be driving a prius.


 Okay, that will definitely separate you from the rest of us fat beer drinkers wearing fishing shirts. LOL!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've met most of you goofs, so I can't think of anyone in particular. Of course, it might ruin my reputation once you meet me and realize how quiet and shy I am. 

However, I'm probably not going to make this one. Maybe next time.


----------



## rideorfish (Sep 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Oh man, I have a long list. Too bad I am nothing but a figment of the internet.
> 
> If I make it, I will be the fat guy wearing a fishing shirt. Come say hello!


:texasflag W.C.Feilds had it right: "Must have been a Magnet of My Fignation" !!:slimer:---P.S.---Hope there's some real beer drinkers there!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

24Buds said:


> My bad, I'll be driving a prius.


That should do it. :smile:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Osoobsessed, Spec rig,gilbert, Infamousj,Mont,MC,24buds, W_R and a few others that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've met many 2 Coolers & with the excfeption of just a few, they have all turned out to be great people. I regret not being able to get the chance to meet others this Saturday, as family obligations will trump my ability to participate. As far as altercations mentioned...I doubt it. Most of y'all will singing together & hugging on each other by nightfall. After hanging the weekend with MC awhile back, I am sure he has a smart arse / sarcastic app for his computer just to sometimes sound like an arsewhole just to get y'all riled up, because that is not him in person. Y'all have fun, be safe, & either drink responsibly, or have a designated driver. :cheers:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Be careful Iron Mike. Bruce's girlfriend probably has a lot of frustration!


mastercylinder said:


> I've been going to 2cool gatherings for years, and I've never seen anything close to an altercation - even despite all of the alcohol that's typically consumed at these functions.
> 
> Trash talk is just that ... trash talk. Some of you just don't get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

DIHLON said:


> I will be quite surprised if there is not an altercation at this event with as much trash talking that goes on this board.


I've been to a few of these things and met lots of cool people. Some are not what you imagine, some are exactly what you imagine. The get togethers are pretty tame, but you might want to leave before dark. It doesn't usually get crazy until after dark. Hopefully there won't be a full moon. :wink:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I will have my big boy chair there for pictures. For those that haven't seen it yet, it's pretty funny.


I might come down if Mont would promise to give me a ride on that big 'hog' of his'n.......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Brad Luby


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> After hanging the weekend with MC awhile back, I am sure he has a smart arse/sarcastic app for his computer just to sometimes sound like an arsewhole just to get y'all riled up, because that is not him in person.


Aw, man, you're ruining my reputation, Robert. 

Thanks for the kind words, my friend.



FishinChick said:


> Be careful Iron Mike. Bruce's girlfriend probably has a lot of frustration!


 

Are you coming, Jan? You're one of the few long-time 2coolers that I've never actually met in person.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I've met most of you goofs, so I can't think of anyone in particular. Of course, it might ruin my reputation once you meet me and realize how quiet and shy I am.
> 
> However, I'm probably not going to make this one. Maybe next time.


Well you certainly wouldn't show up just to be nice. What gives...is there a sale on brooms at the hardware store?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Well you certainly wouldn't show up just to be nice. What gives...is there a sale on brooms at the hardware store?


Pipe down, pipsqueak. It's too dang hot for a woman of my goddessness to be mingling with the hoi polloi. That and I won't be in town.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Why is there a family reunion in Salem? Now I see the reason for the brooms.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> Why is there a family reunion in Salem? Now I see the reason for the brooms.


Why don't you just send me a note that says, "Will you be my girlfriend? Circle yes or no," instead of pulling my pigtails?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Why don't you just send me a note that says, "Will you be my girlfriend? Circle yes or no," instead of pulling my pigtails?


 does that go for me as well?


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I just spewed on the keyboard.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> does that go for me as well?


Sure. Y'all just get together and send the requests to me at the same time so I can just photocopy one response so I don't get carpal tunnel circling all those NOs.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Why don't you just send me a note that says, "Will you be my girlfriend? Circle yes or no," instead of pulling my pigtails?


those ain't pigtails, they're snakes.... :spineyes:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Pipe down, pipsqueak. It's too dang hot for a woman of my goddessness to be mingling with the *hoi polloi*. That and I won't be in town.


One of my favorite words. One of the best Three Stooges short ever made was entitled "Hoi Polloi."


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Sure. Y'all just get together and send the requests to me at the same time so I can just photocopy one response so I don't get carpal tunnel circling all those NOs.


Somehow the thought of being a eunuch is beginning to be appealing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Sure. Y'all just get together and send the requests to me at the same time so I can just photocopy one response so I don't get carpal tunnel circling all those NOs.


 so angry. I like that!:cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> those ain't pigtails, they're snakes.... :spineyes:


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Et tu, Brute?


ok, I'm sorry, Please forgive me.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> ok, I'm sorry, Please forgive me.


OK. I'll accept Ferrero Rocher chocolate as an apology offering. Keep it on ice so it doesn't melt.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> ok, I'm sorry, Please forgive me.


 :an2:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> :an2:


why is your clam winking at me?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> why is your clam winking at me?


It's a gay clam.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I might come down if Mont would promise to give me a ride on that big 'hog' of his'n.......


There ain't no friggin way that bike could take another pound!!! :brew:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> why is your clam winking at me?


I probably should have chosen this one. :slimer:
:an1:



mastercylinder said:


> It's a gay clam.


Who rattled your chain, Bruce? :cop:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Who rattled your chain, Bruce? :cop:


Who rattled my chain? I don't have a chain.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Who rattled my chain? I don't have a chain.


That's right, you're off the chain. 

Gilbert is a big boy and can fend for himself. Besides, he knows I'm just jacking with him. A crawfish icon would have expressed my point more accurately.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> That's right, you're off the chain.
> 
> Gilbert is a big boy and can fend for himself. Besides, he knows I'm just jacking with him. A crawfish icon would have expressed my point more accurately.


mc wears a shock collar


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> That's right, you're off the chain.
> 
> Gilbert is a big boy and can fend for himself. Besides, he knows I'm just jacking with him. A crawfish icon would have expressed my point more accurately.


Okie dokie ... whatever you say.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Okie dokie ... whatever you say.


What's up, MC? Did I say or do something to offend you... or are you just in a pissy mood today?


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

id love to make it....i will actually be on vacation in tiki that week and will have to try to figure out how to make it to the dike in the boat.....never ran around in that area but im going to learn starting thursday when i get there!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> What's up, MC? Did I say or do something to offend you... or are you just in a pissy mood today?


No, not at all. I'm practically unoffendable. Pardon me if it appeared that way. I'm almost always in a good mood.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> There ain't no friggin way that bike could take another pound!!! :brew:


He has the optional side car attachment. :brew2:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CORNHUSKER said:


> There ain't no friggin way that bike could take another pound!!! :brew:


Ah, you are just jealous, my friend. 
That shot made the front page of the ROT website later that year. Not everyone my size can even ride a Honda 50, and let alone ride it well. The Bandidos literally fell down laughing the first time I went by and on the second lap, we all did a shot of blue tequila together. Little did they know I ride better like that. The joke was on them. I had to put my hands on my knees to steer that thing. There were 30 and 40 thousand dollar custom cruisers there that didn't get their picture taken as many times as I did that weekend.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Who's bringing the chains for the Truck Pull Off? 2 door pimp jeeps ain't got a chance against the F250 but I believe the new 4 door Jeep might have a shot. :brew:


LOL... You ain't right in the head boy!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> No, not at all. I'm practically unoffendable. Pardon me if it appeared that way. I'm almost always in a good mood.


"call me boy again, and I'll slap some teeth out of your mouth".....sound familiar....Haha...that was great MC


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boashna


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

dbarham said:


> boashna


You should give him a call and invite him.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I have to go with Tortuga. Been wanting to shake his hand for years.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's like going to be a 102 berdees frankenhieght. Standing out there in that heat, I dunno. Maybe, if I can catch a designated driver.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yall chill out and burn another one..

a


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd like to meet to meet too many to mention but work once again stands in the way of me making an appearance at a 2cool gathering...


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I wish we could go this year because there are a ton more 2 coolers I would love to meet but our lake house in Kingsland, Texas is calling our name so we will be going up there on Saturday. We will definetly try to make the next gathering. Have fun everyone and be safe.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> Ah, you are just jealous, my friend.
> That shot made the front page of the ROT website later that year. Not everyone my size can even ride a Honda 50, and let alone ride it well. The Bandidos literally fell down laughing the first time I went by and on the second lap, we all did a shot of blue tequila together. Little did they know I ride better like that. The joke was on them. I had to put my hands on my knees to steer that thing. There were 30 and 40 thousand dollar custom cruisers there that didn't get their picture taken as many times as I did that weekend.


The boys got baseball all weekend but I might get out there for a little while. I have a '72 50cc bumble bee that I might have to bring and race ya. :brew:


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Mont said:


> You should give him a call and invite him.


Along with 007.lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gary said:


> It's like going to be a 102 berdees frankenhieght. Standing out there in that heat, I dunno. Maybe, if I can catch a designated driver.


I am not sure where you get your forecasts at, Gary. Right now, it's calling for 87, lots of clouds, and a light breeze.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

chuck richey said:


> Along with 007.lol


007 will be there....He's riding with Rusty S.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mike and Rusty are both welcome to come.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

anybody heard from ole rusty lately? haven't talked to the guy in a long time. i know there was some falling out here...just wonderin.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> Mike and Rusty are both welcome to come.


Somebody better pick them boys up at the Entrance. The dikes waaaayyyy too narrow for either one of them to drive down and hit the end. :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone going to hit mosquito island before the gathering get going?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Anyone going to hit mosquito island before the gathering get going?


I think Cornhusker should. Cornhusker, do not wear a pfd because you have to wade out neck deep to get where the fish are. Good luck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'd like to meet Tortuga...been meaning to stop by his trailer in Houston but never seem to get the time...one day Jim, one day.

I'd also like to meet InfamousJ but I don't know why. 

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> I'd like to meet Tortuga...been meaning to stop by his trailer in Houston but never seem to get the time...one day Jim, one day.
> 
> I'd also like to meet InfamousJ but I don't know why.
> 
> TH


I met IJ... he is the only dude I have ever seen able to get crawfish boil bug juice past his sunglasses and into his eye! It takes practice evidently. :cheers:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm not gonna make it again this year, but there's a whole slew of you you cats I'd like to shake hands with.


......some just more than others. lol


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I WOULD LOVE TO MEET SISTER CAROL- REEL TIME and ALL of you that we havent already met actually. I FEEL LIKE I KNOW YOU ALL. unfortuantely we will be in costa rica til august. BUT ONE DAY we will make a gathering


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I met IJ... he is the only dude I have ever seen able to get crawfish boil bug juice past his sunglasses and into his eye! It takes practice evidently. :cheers:


Stoopidity abilities beyond reach of all others!!!

IJ if you're goin make sure you wear that yeller shirt with that target, I mean your name on it. :fishy:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> If Porkchop shows up, I will bring a bucket of live shrimps. Don't worry they won't bite!


:cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

POC Troutman said:


> anybody heard from ole rusty lately? haven't talked to the guy in a long time. i know there was some falling out here...just wonderin.


It just didn't work on here with him PUI so many times. Nothing against the guy at all. He owes me money, so I doubt he will show, but he's welcome to if he wants to. I wake up in a brand new world every day. Life is way too short to do it any other way.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> It just didn't work on here with him PUI so many times. Nothing against the guy at all. He owes me money, so I doubt he will show, but he's welcome to if he wants to. I wake up in a brand new world every day. Life is way too short to do it any other way.


What's* PUI*? Something to do with infractions? Just curious. Oh darn, just wasted my 5,000th post. hwell:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> What's* PUI*? Something to do with infractions? Just curious.


Same as DUI, 'cept behind a keyboard.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> What's* PUI*? Something to do with infractions? Just curious.


posting under the influence :rotfl:

edit:
dang my girlfriend beat me to it!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> What's* PUI*? Something to do with infractions? Just curious.


Posting Under the Influence


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> Same as DUI, 'cept behind a keyboard.





24Buds said:


> posting under the influence :rotfl:
> 
> edit:
> dang my girlfriend beat me to it!


We all must have hit enter at the same exact time, LOL!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks you three. I trust you didn't know that from 1st hand experience. :biggrin:

I only met Rusty twice, but both times he was drunk.... come to think of it I was drinking too. I don't typically touch the PC when I'm drinking. :wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> edit:
> dang my girlfriend beat me to it!


Don't make me renew the restraining order.



Zeitgeist said:


> We all must have hit enter at the same exact time, LOL!


We can tell who's not getting any work done today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> We can tell who's not getting any work done today.


LOL..Brings to mind a thought I have from time to time.. I wonder how many 'man hours' of work ..that some boss is paying for..are wasted each and every day by us '2coolers' reading all the bs here on 2 cool...

Bet it would be enough $$$$ to make a serious dent in the national debt.:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..Brings to mind a thought I have from time to time.. I wonder how many 'man hours' of work ..that some boss is paying for..are wasted each and every day by us '2coolers' reading all the bs here on 2 cool...
> 
> Bet it would be enough $$$$ to make a serious dent in the national debt.:biggrin:


(Un)fortunately, I'm salaried so they pay me for what I get done, not how long it takes me to do it. Usually works out in my favor, though.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> (Un)fortunately, I'm salaried so they pay me for what I get done, not how long it takes me to do it. Usually works out in my favor, though.


You'll be better off working for an honest dollar. I'm sure walking and hanging out on the street corners was hard on the feet. BWHAHAHAHA!

Headed to lunch, I just wanted to reach in for quick one. slap, slap!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I wanna meet 24 buds so we can go get that pedicure that is long over due 

I have already met so many of y'all at fishing shows but there are so many more of y'all that I would enjoy meeting one day!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I wanna meet 24 buds so we can go get that pedicure that is long over due
> 
> I have already met so many of y'all at fishing shows but there are so many more of y'all that I would enjoy meeting one day!


Hey, Pretty Lady....ain't you about ready to 'foal' ?

Can hardly wait to see that cutie....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Pretty Lady....ain't you about ready to 'foal' ?
> 
> Can hardly wait to see that cutie....


8 more weeks!!! I cant wait!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I wanna meet 24 buds so we can go get that pedicure that is long over due
> 
> I have already met so many of y'all at fishing shows but there are so many more of y'all that I would enjoy meeting one day!


 I am ready. A little manscaping and getting my toes did sounds like a fun day. I'll drive since my prius gets such good mileage


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm glad nobody at a 2cool outing has ever seen me drinking!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

trodery said:


> I'm glad nobody at a 2cool outing has ever seen me drinking!


I've never seen you sober.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

trodery said:


> I'm glad nobody at a 2cool outing has ever seen me drinking!


 Only the pilot in a low flying plane has seen that! :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have seen him sober.




No I have not. Sorry. I made that up


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Posting Under the Influence


Is that the same as Pole Dancing under the influence? hwell:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I've never seen you sober.





Bull Red said:


> Only the pilot in a low flying plane has seen that! :slimer:





24Buds said:


> I have seen him sober.
> 
> No I have not. Sorry. I made that up


Probably cause I have to get drunk to put up with you people! :slimer:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm glad nobody at a 2cool outing has ever seen me drinking!


May I submit Exhibit A :slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> May I submit Exhibit A :slimer:


That is T-Rod just cleaning up the beach. Y'all know how tidy he likes his surroundings.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, he was mad he didn't have a chance to rake the sand before the pic. he he he


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I ain't never seen no drunk 2coolers. Really. Honest.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 007 will be there....He's riding with Rusty S.


im picking them up :rybka:im designated driver


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm glad nobody at a 2cool outing has ever seen me drinking!


I believe I've only met you once, at SLP I believe. If you were drunk I didn't notice.. maybe I was drunk..

A


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to meet all the 2Coolers...........................some more than others. Would certainly love to meet Mont face to face to say thanks for such a great site. I'm sure my boss would like to say some things to him also, just not sure they would all be positive.


----------

